# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ogromny problem z piętami

## Champel

kfjkjfdshlkjsbglkjsblkjgbsdigbuergjdnkjhndifulhrth

----------


## Champel

asdgshsretrsgjftyeuhjytuyjkyrjjdhdutprejtorjrouiuj  gutjhuot

----------

